# Debian/Linux datei finden



## volkan87 (28. August 2006)

Hallo
kann mir jemand evtl erklären wie ich über die console einen Rootserver komplett druchsucehn kann um eine bestimmte datei zu finden
bin echt am verzweifeln 

wäre euch dankbar


----------



## Navy (28. August 2006)

man locate
man find


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. August 2006)

Um das mal kurz zu kommentieren, diese Befehle dienen nicht direkt zum durchsuchen sondern zeigen Dir die jeweilige Man-Page (das ist sowas wie eine Hilfe-Datei) zu den Programmen *locate* und *find* an.
Ich persoenlich nutze meist locate, da empfiehlt es sich aber zuvor *updatedb* auszufuehren (ausser es wird regelmaessig, z.B. per Cron-Job, ausgefuehrt) um sicherzustellen, dass der Datei-Index aktuell ist.


----------



## volkan87 (28. August 2006)

Also um besser zu sagen, der root server ist ein managed server sprich haben keine vollen rechte, ich kenn mich leider nicht so aus damit, aber ein freund von mir.
also auf dme root ist ein cs server installiert worden, bloß der ist jetzt down.
und um den nun zu starten müssen wir wissen wi cs installiert worden ist.
damit er per php script den cs wieder per console starten kann 
dazu  müssen wir den ordner herausfinden


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. August 2006)

Dann probier es doch mal mit Befehlen wie den folgenden:

```
locate counterstrike
```


```
locate counter
```


```
locate strike
```


```
locate cs
```


```
locate cstrike
```

Ich hab von CS keine Ahnung, daher weiss ich auch nicht wie dort das Binary heisst. Eine Idee waere aber auf jeden Fall mal in folgenden Verzeichnissen rumzugucken:

/usr/games
/usr/share/games
/usr/local/games
/usr/local/share/games

Und halte Dich bitte an Gross- und Kleinschreibung.


----------



## Navy (28. August 2006)

> Um das mal kurz zu kommentieren, diese Befehle dienen nicht direkt zum durchsuchen 
> sondern zeigen Dir die jeweilige Man-Page (das ist sowas wie eine Hilfe-Datei) zu den
> Programmen *locate* und *find* an.

Ja richtig: Ich denke ein User sollte schon mitdenken und nicht *alles* haarklein vorgekaut bekommen, denn dann lernt man ja nichts. Die manpages sind die wichtigste Referenz in unixitären Systemen und man sollte sie lesen, bevor man einen Befehl anwendet (zumindest überfliegen).


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. August 2006)

Navy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die manpages sind die wichtigste Referenz in unixitären Systemen und man sollte sie lesen, bevor man einen Befehl anwendet (zumindest überfliegen).


Ich guck mir in der Regel die Ausgabe von --help an, das reicht in der Regel um einen Ueberblick zu bekommen. Wenn nicht, oder ich halt noch mehr Infos will, dann gibt's ja immer noch die Man-Pages.


----------

